
Show HN: Kotive – build and run taskflows - redzer
http://www.kotive.com
======
redzer
Hey, co-founder of Kotive here.

We’re looking for feedback from the community on our web app.

Shortly, Kotive makes it easy and uncomplicated for anyone to build taskflows.
Taskflows can automate repetitive tasks, give people feedback through timely
notifications, and show them forms when their input is needed along the way.

Thanks in advance!

